# asbestos,maryland?



## waskey (Mar 9, 2009)

hi found a 1926 budwine bottling company soda from asbestos, md,i googled asbestos maryland and no results,i aslo looked on a maryland map and no places called asbestos,i found that the national beverage collectors or what ever it is has also found this same bottle,can anyone tell me any thing about this and if asbestos si an expired town because of the name or what,aslo would like to know value of bottle and any info on it,thanks~henry


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 9, 2009)

http://pubs.usgs.gov/of/2005/1189/pdf/Plate.pdf

 I think there were a couple asbestos mines in Baltimore county. Take a look at that map...


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you got your name back Matt

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2009)

in 1917 Asbestos MD was 3 miles from Reistertown, in Carroll county.


----------



## brokenshovel (Mar 10, 2009)

Finksburg,
 just north of 91 and 140


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2009)

The name changed some time between 1917 and 1924 from the docs I see.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 10, 2009)

That's pretty interesting. Apparently the name change did not happen overnight as the bottle is dated to 1926.  It should definitely have some value to local collectors out that way.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Gunther, did ya know one of your multiple personalities came on here as AntiqueMeds for awhile?[][]  He was the nice one.....


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2009)

If I ever feel "nice" again I'll switch back to that account...dont hold your breath.


----------



## budwine (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to let you know I found a Budwine Bottling Company bottle today (29 July 09) in my yard while pulling weeds. It was also from Abestos, Maryland, which I'm guessing wasn't far from my home. I live along old westminster pike, between Finksburg and Wesminster, and it dates back nearly 180 years (the road) and I found it along the road. Pretty Cool!

 Where did you say you found yours?


----------



## waskey (Jul 29, 2009)

i dug mine up in ellicott city,md i think the bottle is rather scarce but ive seen some sell on ebay and they only go for about $20 so i guess its just not that valuable to collectors but i sure think its neat


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2009)

Lemme get this straight; Once upon a time there was a town by the name of Asbestos in Maryland, and they changed the name to Finksburg? Was Quisling already taken, or what?


----------



## cracked bottle (Jul 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: waskey
> 
> i dug mine up in ellicott city,md i think the bottle is rather scarce but ive seen some sell on ebay and they only go for about $20 so i guess its just not that valuable to collectors but i sure think its neat


 
 Henry,

   Must be valuable to somebody if they paid $20.00 or so for it.  

 Marc


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2009)

I was looking at that map... when I was a kid, I belonged to PESA (rock club)... we went on a field trip to the Cornwall mine and another location nearby. At the other location, I found a big hunk of asbestos and made my brother smell it. I still feel guilty. Location is probably where that westernmost dot is in PA.


----------



## sparkymil (Apr 5, 2010)

The Western Maryland Railway Historical Society has information through times schedules that the name of Asbestos, Maryland was changed to Cederhurst, Maryland around 1931-32. The railroad had the name changed, because they did not like the name of Asbestos appearing on their schedule.


----------



## Clam (Apr 5, 2010)

Here you go Henry this is what I found in the 1877 Balto. Co. Atlas  this place is about 3 to 4 straight north of Ellicott City on the map and it seems that everything was named asbestos the farm the ridge the mine hope this helps......Greg


----------



## waskey (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Greg. It looks to be Woodlawn Maryland. I see the names Sauter which is the name on the Asbestos Ridge Farm Dairy bottle and Widerman who owned his farm which are on Woodlawn milk bottles listed in the Baltimore book.


----------

